# Bicycle Heaven 6/8/19 swap meet/BMX city ride



## Dave Jackson (May 29, 2019)

If you haven't joined us previously, what to expect is a relatively flat, 16 mile loop through and around the city. Riding at a moderate pace, start to finish takes just around two hours. It's a fun time full of wheelies, bunny hops, curb blasting, and flatland hijinx. And there's always a refreshment/beer/lunch stop halfway through at the OTB Bicycle Cafe in the south side. 

Meet up in the Bicycle Heaven parking lot at 10 am. Roll out for this one is around 11 to give everyone time to check out the swap meet. 

All BMX welcome!


----------



## Rusty Klunker (May 30, 2019)

Where is it?


----------



## Dave Jackson (May 30, 2019)

Meeting in the Bicycle Heaven parking lot. Rollout at 11 am.


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Jun 3, 2019)

THE BMX RIDE IS LOOKING GOOD,,,,,BRING YOUR BIKES,,,,,,,AND WE HAVE ANOTHER EASY BIKE RIDE ON JUNE 8TH ,,,,EVERYONE IS INVITED


----------

